# Enduro Kurs Lv. 2 mit Fabian Arzberger in Fürth



## Peter-S (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

gute Nachricht 

Der nÃ¤chste Enduro Kurs (Level 2) mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle) findet in* FÃ¼rth/Odw. am Samstag 18.08.2012 von 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr* statt.

Die* Platzzahl ist auf 8 Personen begrenzt*. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf *49â¬ pro Teilnehmer*.

Die verbindliche Anmeldung geht an mich.
Alle weiteren Infos zur Bezahlung und zum genauen Treffpunkt teile ich dann mit.

*DIMB IG Odenwald*


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht  denn ich bin auf einem Alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn man sich die Lerninhalte anschaut, ist es eher eine Anfängerkurs. 

Liest sich wie jeder 0815-Fahrtechnikkurs.

Ray


----------



## driver.87 (22. Juni 2012)

49 für 4std. Kurs ist natürlich auch ein sportlicher Wert... 

Oder sind da noch weitere Goodies enthalten?

vg


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juni 2012)

@ray: bisher hat jeder noch etwas gelernt, selbst die, die sich für fortgeschritten hielten 
@driver.87: mit sportlich meinst du sicherlich rank & schlank... Das stimmt, schaut man sich die Preise der Mitbewerber an und z.T. deren Qualifikation an.


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2012)

klar kann jeder dazu lernen, das hört nie auf.

Wie gesagt, die Beschreibung liest sich wie ein Anfängerkurs.
Genau diese Punkte hatte ich bei meinem ersten Fahrtechnikkurs im Jahre 2001 auch geübt.

Hast du diesen Kurs bereits gemacht?
Und kannst du evt. mehr zum Kurs sagen?

ray


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> klar kann jeder dazu lernen, das hört nie auf.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Beschreibung liest sich wie ein Anfängerkurs.
> Genau diese Punkte hatte ich bei meinem ersten Fahrtechnikkurs im Jahre 2001 auch geübt.
> ...



Ich habe schon mehrere Enduro / Gravity Kurse bei Fabian / Solveig genießen dürfen 

Sicher ist die Beschreibung "allgemein" und öfter ist es vorgekommen, dass Personen sich für einen "höheren" Kurs interessierten, aber nach dem Abschluss des "einfacheren" Kurses voll zufrieden waren und bestätigten, es sei die richtige Entscheidung gewesen. Ich kann das auch bestätigen. Selbsteinschätzung und Realität klaffen manchmal ein wenig auseinander... 
Da Fabian / Solveig auf die Teilnehmer individuell eingehen können und je nach "Gruppenstärke" den Kurs gestalten, kann so ein Kurs durchaus auch teilweise Inhalte haben, die dann erst in einem höheren Level zu finden sind.

Was interessiert dich konkret zum Kurs?


----------



## driver.87 (22. Juni 2012)

> @driver.87: mit sportlich meinst du sicherlich rank & schlank... Das stimmt, schaut man sich die Preise der Mitbewerber an und z.T. deren Qualifikation an.


 
Naja nicht so ganz. 

Egal, wer es zahlen will, solls auch zahlen. Schüler und Studenten zählen dann aber sicherlich nicht zur Zielgruppe. ;-)

Bzgl der Mitbewerber: Jop, auch die sind m.M. zu teuer. Vielleicht mit ein Grund, warum das aus meiner Alterklasse nicht viele machen.

vg


----------



## Stromberg (22. Juni 2012)

Wer jung ist, viel Zeit und gute Mitfahrer hat, braucht das vielleicht nicht unbedingt. Fuer berufstaetige Normalverdiener ist aber IMHO sinnvoller, etwas Geld in die Fahrtechnik zu investieren, anstatt sich stundenlang Gedanken um Reifenprofile zu machen und Asche in den neuesten technikhype zu stecken.

Meine Freudin und ein Bekannter haben letztens in Beerfelden an nem Kurs von Solveig/Fabian teilgenommen und waren von deren didaktischen und fahrerischen Faehigkeiten begeistert. Wenn Fahrtechnikkurs, dann sind die beiden sicher eine gute Wahl, ob muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Peter-S (11. Juli 2012)

Fabian hat es wieder geschafft  Am Wochendende wurde er wieder Deutscher Meister DH Masters - Gratulation !!!


----------



## Peter-S (14. August 2012)

Es sind noch wenige Plätze für den nächsten Enduro Kurs (Level 2) mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle) in Fürth/Odw. am Samstag 18.08.2012 von 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr frei  

Das Wetter soll perfekt werden ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. August 2012)

So, es ist vollbracht! Fünf Radfahrer haben sich getroffen, Fabian, besser: Herr Arzberger, nahm uns unter seine Fittiche, um das Radfahren besser zu lernen. Herr Arzberger, naja, wer Deutscher Meister in der Master-Klasse wird, ist schon älter. 

Nun, Fabian hatte fünf Schüler kurz vor dem Bestage vor sich, alle nicht unerfahren, aber lernwillig. Beweggrund für eine Teilnahme war für mich, dass ich mich - naturlich - für einen überdurchschnittlich guten Fahrer halte, aber trotz meiner Erfahrung doch an Grenzen stoße. Schotterkurvenfahren mag und kann - oder jetzt vielleicht: konnte - ich z.B. nicht so dolle. (Nein, Ihr brauch mir jetzt nicht zu schreiben, was ich sonst auch alles nicht so gut kann!)

Außerdem habe ich mir im Laufe der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte im Selbstbeibringmodus und mit Abguckmethode einige Dinge angewöhnt, von denen ich gar nicht weiß, ob sie wirklich so gut sind oder eben einfach nur funktionieren - bis zu einer gewissen Grenze.

Da ich auch  beruflich stets gern die Grundlagen wiederhole, bin auch gern bereit in den Schülerstatus zu schlüpfen, um mich weiterzubringen. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Es hat sich gelohnt!

Einige Übungen scheinen trivial, sollten aber in der Grundbewegung richtig ablaufen, damit der Rest gut darauf aufbauen kann. Also sind wir zunächst Kringel und Kreise gefahren. Soweit so gut, bereits hier gab es auch für Erfahrene Potential.

Danach: Vorderrad heben! Steigerung: Hinterrad mitnehmen, Vorübung zum Bunny-Hopp.

Es folgt ein bisschen Treppe und Steilwandfahren, sodann praktische Übungen am Objekt. Peter konnte als Eingeborener den Weg zu einem angelegten, legal ausgebauten Trail zeigen, den wir dann in der Grupper abgefahren sind. Sektionsweise!

Besichtigung bei Aufstieg, Probe fahren, nochmal, nochmal! Fabian beobachtet und berät.

Insgesamt ging die Zeit schnell rum, mein vorheriger Geizanfall (Hoffentlich macht er länger als die angegebenen vier Stunden) relativierte sich auch. Das Üben und konzentrierte Fahren ist fordernd und heiß war es auch, so dass es mir recht war, zum Auto mit der Wasserflasche zu kommen.

Mein Dank an Fabian! Es hat Spaß gemacht und hat mir neue Einblicke und Erkenntnisse gebracht. Den Rest muss sich setzen und ich muss es umsetzen! Ein paar Punkte werde ich komplett bei meiner Fahrweise ändern, z.B. die Art des aktiven Abspringens und insbesondere die Landephase werde ich verstärkt bearbeiten.

Die Teilnahme war ein Gewinn und die neue Sparte der Fahrradlehrer verdient eine Förderung!

Haardtfahrer

Fotos einstellen klappt gerade nicht, liefer ich dann nach, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!


----------



## Joshua60 (28. August 2012)

Ich fahre gerne mit anderen und auch gerne gerne mal wo anders. Wenn dann im Rahmen eines Kurses noch heiße Tipps zur Fahrtechnik kommen, dann wird das zwangsläufig ein gelungener Tag.  Den nächsten Kurs habe ich auch schon im Auge. Gravity I oder II in Beerfelden, natürlich wieder mit ridingstyle.


----------

